# [SOLVED] [x86_64] GnuTLS & BitlBee 1.0.3

## incubator

I tried emerging bitlbee 1.0.3 with USE="msn yahoo gnutls jabber oscar", have gnutls-1.4.4 installed and I get hte following error during config:

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/bitlbee-1.0.3/work/bitlbee-1.0.3 ...

BitlBee configure

ERROR: Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL).

       This is necessary for MSN and full Jabber support. To continue,

       install a suitable SSL library or disable MSN support (--msn=0).

       If you want Jabber without SSL support you can try --ssl=bogus.

!!! ERROR: net-im/bitlbee-1.0.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  bitlbee-1.0.3.ebuild, line 96:   Called die

```

I also have libnss and openssl installed, but for some reason Bitlbee's config does not recognise it.

Is there something I can do about it ?

----------

## incubator

hmm, I found the issue.

Having both use flags gnutls & nss on causes it.

I have to have either nss or gnutls it seems

then it works

----------

